# Clearance on my bodoodle timberdoodle rest



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe you tried this but I shoot mine with the cock vane at about 45 degrees down and the other vane lined up with the string. Iv'e also had some problems with using this rest on a single cam bow until I stiffened up the bottom launcher arm and spring beyond what it was designed. Good luck!


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for that, looks like a change of rests, think I've tried everything


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Have you tried stiffer spring tension? That usually fixes the problem for me.


----------



## Ewolf (Apr 22, 2005)

poundage and draw length? Arrows are way undersplined i would assume. They are .650 spline, which is very weak.


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

My father had the same problem with this rest. He uses 4" feathers and the rest was chewing up the down feather. We put stiffer blades on and made the spring heavier and now he is shooting great. I'm not saying this is the best rest but if I was to shoot fingers I would use just for the simple fact it is so easy to set up. If you want true precision you will have to go back to a plunger.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

same problem so i went back to a flipper and plunger


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys. Will try any suggestions, as for the arrows i use, they arent 25/50 but 35/60 i also shoot the pink victorys 500 they fly really well-just love them.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

MR get greedy said:


> My father had the same problem with this rest. He uses 4" feathers and the rest was chewing up the down feather. We put stiffer blades on and made the spring heavier and now he is shooting great. I'm not saying this is the best rest but if I was to shoot fingers I would use just for the simple fact it is so easy to set up. If you want true precision you will have to go back to a plunger.


I'm having the same problem. As a matter of interest where did you get the stiffer blade? Thanx


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

I gave him the blades from my pro500 model. I'm sure if you called them they'd be able to set you up. I'm not sure if they're still bodoodle or specialty archery. If you google them you will find a contact number.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

MR get greedy said:


> I gave him the blades from my pro500 model. I'm sure if you called them they'd be able to set you up. I'm not sure if they're still bodoodle or specialty archery. If you google them you will find a contact number.


I emailed them a while back and they said they no longer do the stiffer blades (altho they are still advertised on their website!). I was hoping someone could come up with a forgotten supply somewhere, a treasure trove of strong blades? Cheers


----------

